# Its about time Ruger! (Sheesh!)



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Well,

its taken them YEARS to finally make a _factory_ 25 round magazine for the 10/22.... I cant wait to get one and throw those junky Butler Creek magazines out.

http://shopruger.com/10_22-BX-25-MAGAZI ... nfo/90361/


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Now if they would make one for my 77/17.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

-*|*- Ruger!

Already taking back orders. It makes a person wonder why in the world it has taken so long for them to come out with an extended capacity factory magazine. 
After trying a few aftermarket magazines, I gave up and just bought extra 10 round factory ones. 
Looks like I'm back in the market for a 25 rounder! :lol:

Thanks for the link Bax*


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I've actually had great luck with the butler creek steel lips 25r mags.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

lehi said:


> I've actually had great luck with the butler creek steel lips 25r mags.


The old pre-ban ones worked quite well, but unfortunately mine were lost in the sage brush... so I had to buy new ones that didnt work as well :twisted:


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hopefully they are good.

Think they can compete with the the tactical Inc ones? The ones that are adjustable on top?


----------



## ynotkid (Jan 21, 2008)

I have also had good luck with the steel lips. You have to make sure you get the one with the metal at the top. They make all plastic ones and they get dirty and jam up faster. Have you ever bought the 50 round drum? I bought one online and I was excited to put it to use. I loaded it up and it kept jamming. I called the company I bought it from and they told me that there are different ruger 10/22's and it does not fit all of them. I sent it back.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Does Ruger actually design anything of their own anymore?


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

goonsquad said:


> Does Ruger actually design anything of their own anymore?


Kinda confused... What havent they designed on their own lately?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

flyfisher117 said:


> goonsquad said:
> 
> 
> > Does Ruger actually design anything of their own anymore?
> ...


I am beginning to wonder as well.... they definitely stole this design from Kel-Tec (its almost the exact same gun!) :roll:


----------



## muscles (Dec 13, 2009)

they definitely stole the LCP from keltec. i have both the lcp and the p3at. the internals are almost identical with a few different peices (ruger has a manual slide stop).

rumor has it that keltec didnt have a patent on the p3at. it was a really popular little pocket pistol. ruger improved the look a bit and tweaked a couple things. 

the new ruger lc9 also has many similarities to the keltec pf9...a few key differences. i dont own either so i cant say how close they are in design.

that being said, i really hope their new 10/22 mags run well.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

And now their *new* 1911...


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

geeeeesh!!! everyone makes a 1911 now days....... I'm betting the Ruger 1911 is a **** good one tho!!
sure looks nice!!!


----------

